# Time to make a decision on a new light...



## Iain Sutherland (21 Oct 2013)

Having sold my TMC controller with the plan of a new method of control which didnt come to fruition i now need a plan.  So seems as good a time as any to upgrade the whole light system so i can hang the tiles i have over my 60 and 40 eventually.

As its for Asian dreams it needs to work for a 120cm tank... options:

ATI sunpower 4 or 6 x 54w T5 dimmable £305 + £50-100 on tubes
Arcadia 120 OTL LED £499
Geisemann Furura £1600 lol

Other LED options are available, most would need 2 at least if not 3 units so £1000+ 

So my finger has been hovering over the Futura buy now button for a week or two but its ridiculous, it may be the coolest looking thing around with more features than ill ever use but its just overkill, if i had a 4ft marine id do it tomorrow.

Which really just leaves a choice of ATI or Arcadia.....  i know the ATI works well, will do all i want it too, proven success and the bonus of playing with colour temps...

but

I love LED, no light spill, more controllable dimming, lower power consumption.  But the info i can find on the Arcadia is patchy at best at the moment, the controller doesnt look like it has many functions and the unit isnt the best looking thing. (hoping mark will jump in here)

I am more than open to other suggestions, the main 'must have' is dimming and the function to dim in a way i can have 10% for 2 hours then ramp up to 100% for how ever long then ramp down to 5 or 10% for another 2-3 hrs.  I work shifts so often will go days without seeing inside the tank without this feature.

The more i toss this around in my head the more i just want to say f*#k it and click buy on the futura which is available on 0% finance with charterhouse  

I need you guys to be my conscience......  i can feel clive rolling his eyes at the idea


----------



## tim (21 Oct 2013)

Buy the futura, you just got a promotion which means pay rise I hope  plus if Clive's honest he loves megawatt loving Clingons  you know your more than capable of handling the light Iain  you'll be rescaping every 3 months


----------



## Trevor Pleco (21 Oct 2013)

Not ecstatic about ATI dimm units at the mo, but yeah LED must be a serious consideration and with power costs escalating rapidly.


----------



## George Farmer (22 Oct 2013)

Hi mate

I'm testing a Giesemann Futura 2 (Tropic) soon. If you can wait a couple if weeks I'll let you know how it goes and you're welcome to pop over and see it for yourself. I'll even make you a cup of tea.


----------



## Alastair (22 Oct 2013)

I must admit iain those futura's are dam sexy pieces of kit and the functionality of them is amazing if you can afford one. 
I'm excited to see how George gets on with his unit. 
Saying that the arcadia is a really nice unit too. 
You can get tubes for the ati units for much less than 50 pound by the way.


----------



## Curvball (22 Oct 2013)

Having seen the futura's in action and having used numerous lighting units before (incl ATI sunpower & power modules), I would seriously invest in the Giesemann unit. LED is a very wise decision.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## pepedopolous (22 Oct 2013)

Hi,

If you are spending big money on LEDs you could consider: -
LED pendant lamp Mitras

Cheaper from here: -
http://axels-fischfutter-ecke.de/product_info.php?cPath=316_662_664&products_id=1001


P


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Oct 2013)

Trevor Pleco said:


> Not ecstatic about ATI dimm units at the mo, but yeah LED must be a serious consideration and with power costs escalating rapidly.


 
are you using the ati at the moment trevor?  why are you loving it?  cheers



George Farmer said:


> Hi mate
> 
> I'm testing a Giesemann Futura 2 (Tropic) soon. If you can wait a couple if weeks I'll let you know how it goes and you're welcome to pop over and see it for yourself. I'll even make you a cup of tea.


 
that sounds like a plan George, lucky you hey!!
i'll grab another power lead for my tmc's to keep things going until then.  Tea was the clincher bud
Thanks



Alastair said:


> I must admit iain those futura's are dam sexy pieces of kit and the functionality of them is amazing if you can afford one.
> 
> I'm excited to see how George gets on with his unit.
> 
> Saying that the arcadia is a really nice unit too..


very sexy, if someone told me a couple of years ago id get excited and start calling lights sexy i think i may of shot myself in advance 
The arcadia looks like a real option, i shall PM mark and ask his opinion on it so far.



Alastair said:


> You can get tubes for the ati units for much less than 50 pound by the way.


Tis true, but i liked the colour of geisemann powerchrome and arcadia tropical plus together so would likely end up doing the same.

Curveball and pepe, the idea was you lot would talk me out of spending silly money, now im convincing myself its the only logical step!!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Oct 2013)

Eboeagles linked to these last night, they're pretty schweeet.

E lite3 > Lighting > ELOS

Super sexy and fully interchangeable.

Work out about £520 a unit ish Iain.

Look how ridiculously beautiful they look on the mounts:


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Eboeagles linked to these last night, they're pretty schweeet.
> 
> E lite3 > Lighting > ELOS
> 
> ...


 
cheers nath, i shall start some reading...  and yes pretty cool looking bit of kit.


----------



## pepedopolous (22 Oct 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Curveball and pepe, the idea was you lot would talk me out of spending silly money, now im convincing myself its the only logical step!!


 
Sorry Ian!

IMHO if your aquarium needs more than one TMC 1000/1500 tile and controller, then you're better served by other LEDs. The cost difference isn't that great, you get so much more control over ramping and spectrum and in a more convenient package with fewer wires and electrical plugs etc.

Also don't forget the Maxspect Razor!

P


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Oct 2013)

I know next to nothing...so no help there, but I gotta admit some of the kit available is incredibly sexy. Obviously both form and function are important so don't you think it'd be really cool if we had a section somewhere in the forum where the latest kit was reviewed and scored using an agreed set of criteria - sorta like 'What HiFi' does incredibly well. Then we could all weigh up the pros and cons in a directly comparable way.

I also think that once a data base is established manufacturers would probably fall over themselves to get their kit reviewed especially as UKAPS membership grows and becomes key to marketing their products, in what is still essentially a niche market. It could ultimately be another source of income for the forum in one way or another. From small acorns grow...But just another random thought...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Oct 2013)

Troi said:


> I know next to nothing...so no help there, but I gotta admit some of the kit available is incredibly sexy. Obviously both form and function are important so don't you think it'd be really cool if we had a section somewhere in the forum where the latest kit was reviewed and scored using an agreed set of criteria - sorta like 'What HiFi' does incredibly well. Then we could all weigh up the pros and cons in a directly comparable way.
> 
> I also think that once a data base is established manufacturers would probably fall over themselves to get their kit reviewed especially as UKAPS membership grows and becomes key to marketing their products, in what is still essentially a niche market. It could ultimately be another source of income for the forum in one way or another. From small acorns grow...But just another random thought...


 
Great idea and happy to help in any way, no reason not to have any lights reviewed.  I guess that in order to have a useful review there would need to be a PAR rating over 40cm of water rating...... which might be difficult.
something along the lines of..

Functionality:
Aesthetics:
Mounting/ Hanging options:
Ease of use:
light source:
PAR at 40cm:
Size options:
Multiple unit integration:
Additional options:
Manufacturer power consumption:
Price :Reviewer comments:

Maybe if a mod would start a closed sticky with their light units then others could send their reviews to them to be added...???


----------



## Alastair (22 Oct 2013)

I think that's a great idea. 
George has got the tmc 1500 nd already and soon the geisseman futura, mark evans with the arcadia otl led its a good start just with those


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Work out about £520 a unit ish Iain.


 
now its added up it comes in at 1490euros,  thats without adding any additional leds to change colour temperature etc.  For the money id rather go with the Geisemann with its plug and play ability even though these do look good.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Oct 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> now its added up it comes in at 1490euros,  thats without adding any additional leds to change colour temperature etc.  For the money id rather go with the Geisemann with its plug and play ability even though these do look good.



Really? How come it's shot up that much?


----------



## Ady34 (22 Oct 2013)

Maxspect razor led 8000k 2x 120w. 
Just bought a 160w 16000k for my marine set up and they are nice. They come complete with tank mounts or hanging kit (which would be your best bet as the tank mounts are a little weak when doubling them up end to end). 2 channels for really good control over lighting programmes. 6 time points in a photoperiod which gives 4 during the day (other than off and on) slowly ramping up/down between each. I'm now seriously considering a 160w 8000k for my NA set up when funds allow.....sometime never!
Down sides are that you would need 2 120w units ( to fit the 120cm tank as I don't think 1 160w unit would offer enough spread unless hung really high) and that would be much more pricey than the ATI. If that's the factor I'd just go for the ati unit, if it's good enough for Tom Barr.....
Also maybe aesthetically not what your looking for, although I have to say when hung they really are quite subtle, especially from the front view.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Oct 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Maxspect razor led 8000k 2x 120w.
> Just bought a 160w 16000k for my marine set up and they are nice. They come complete within tank mounts or hanging kit (which would be your best bet as the tank mounts are a little weak when doubling them up end to end). 2 channels for really good control over lighting programmes. 6 time points in a photoperiod which gives 4 during the day (other than off and on) slowly ramping up/down between each. I'm seriously considering a 160w 8000k for my NA set up when funds allow.
> Down sides are that you would need 2 120w units ( to fit the 120cm tank as I don't think 1 160w unit would offer enough spread) and that would be much more pricey than the ATI. If that's the factor I'd just go for the ati unit, if it's good enough for Tom Barr.....



I think I'm going to get a 160w 8k R420R soon!


----------



## Ady34 (22 Oct 2013)

Iain, if you think the maxspect unit maybe a viable choice pm Gary Nelson for more user info as he has one and I'm sure he would be willing to share some knowledge


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Oct 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Iain, if you think the maxspect unit maybe a viable choice pm Gary Nelson for more user info as he has one and I'm sure he would be willing to share some knowledge



Think you can also change all the LEDs individually too. For replacement or colour variation etc.


----------



## kirk (22 Oct 2013)

Hi you lot ^ Now I do like the razor haven't seen one close up but was looking at someone's on here the other day. don't think I need quite that many watts though. oh an Nat now the suns gone in do you match the vest in your avatar?B-)


----------



## aliclarke86 (22 Oct 2013)

Aw man I want to be part of this but ALL these lights are way out of my wallets reach! I stretched my budget on one 1500 ultima with no controller!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Really? How come it's shot up that much?


2 units, power leads not included!, junction box in order to dim the unit, 2 sets of brackets and controller.  
Seems for  a 120 tank then a majority of options work out to be £1k + excusing the arcadia and TMC.



Ady34 said:


> Iain, if you think the maxspect unit maybe a viable choice pm Gary Nelson for more user info as he has one and I'm sure he would be willing to share some knowledge


I had seen gary is running one and is very happy with it, for my tank it works out £750 with two units which isnt too bad really, i would like to know how well they work linked together.
Another consideration is the unit needs to be sleek as id like to get rid of the light arm and hang it  from the ceiling.  Having been chatting with the uk distributor i can also choose a colour with the futura which is another nice touch...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Oct 2013)

kirk said:


> oh an Nat now the suns gone in do you match the vest in your avatar?B-)


lols


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Oct 2013)

kirk said:


> Hi you lot ^ Now I do like the razor haven't seen one close up but was looking at someone's on here the other day. don't think I need quite that many watts though. oh an Nat now the suns gone in do you match the vest in your avatar?B-)


 
Yerp  



Iain Sutherland said:


> 2 units, power leads not included!, junction box in order to dim the unit, 2 sets of brackets and controller.
> Seems for a 120 tank then a majority of options work out to be £1k + excusing the arcadia and TMC.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Oct 2013)

I see Charterhouse have got the ELOS listed there but with no prices... Ive dropped them a message to see how much it will be.


----------



## nphsmith (25 Oct 2013)

I have a 5-module Futura over my reef tank, and I have to say it is absolutely stunning, both as a light, and as a piece of room furniture.


----------



## Trevor Pleco (25 Oct 2013)

nphsmith said:


> I have a 5-module Futura over my reef tank, and I have to say it is absolutely stunning, both as a light, and as a piece of room furniture.


 

it does look stunning for sure , the big question is of course how it will do over a planted tank.. time will tell.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Oct 2013)

Trevor Pleco said:


> it does look stunning for sure , the big question is of course how it will do over a planted tank.. time will tell.


 

The light will be the freshwater version that has less coloured LED's and more white and yellow crees, with something like 2500 colour rendition possibilities im pretty sure ill find a colour i like and the output certainly isnt an issue so cant see a reason for it not to work well. I know there are quite a few EU counter parts running them on planted tanks also..

Im feeling like i must be losing my marbles a little but im pretty confident that i will get one ordered, with a lead time of 5-6 weeks as each is built to order it will be an early xmas present for myself. Now i have this unit in my head anything else will always feel like a compromise.
Only bugger is i now need to buy another PCU for the TMC's to keep the tank running for that long without the plants failing .... unless of course anyone would like to lend me one for a little while if they have a spare


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Oct 2013)

Im expecting Delivery of a Maxspect R420R (160w 8,000k)on tuesday, so could have supplied photos/video if you required it. But it looks as though youve set your heart on a Futura pal


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Im expecting Delivery of a Maxspect R420R (160w 8,000k)on tuesday, so could have supplied photos/video if you required it. But it looks as though youve set your heart on a Futura pal


 
thats cool fella, nice lights.  Have seen them a lot at Cambridge Coral Tech and they do look good.  Few things have swayed me to the futura... single unit, spectrum choice, full control of light sequence, sleek/sexy  looks, control by pad/phone etc, never have to by another unit again and its as cool as !$%*!!	It just does everything and a bunch of stuff id never have thought of.  
Sure i could save a bunch of dollar with the arcadia or ATI but i work far more than i should or is normal and dont spend a lot of cash elsewhere so why not treat myself.


----------



## Alastair (25 Oct 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> thats cool fella, nice lights.  Have seen them a lot at Cambridge Coral Tech and they do look good.  Few things have swayed me to the futura... single unit, spectrum choice, full control of light sequence, sleek/sexy  looks, control by pad/phone etc, never have to by another unit again and its as cool as !$%*!!	It just does everything and a bunch of stuff id never have thought of.
> Sure i could save a bunch of dollar with the arcadia or ATI but i work far more than i should or is normal and dont spend a lot of cash elsewhere so why not treat myself.




Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Oct 2013)

Alastair said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


Will order over the weekend... i may bottle out at the last minute yet


----------



## Trevor Pleco (25 Oct 2013)

Would be interesting to get an idea of the power saving with this unit compared to the equivalent amount of light with ATI T5s, which over the years is going to make your investment work further for you ?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Oct 2013)

Hey trevor, the futura displays its power usage and cost per day which is nice so should be able to calculate it fairly easily...  

Well its ordered and expected in 4-6 weeks, 4 Module unit, Pure white, FOC hanging kit (can you believe they want to charge that as an extra!!!)
i need a stiff drink.....


----------



## TOO (28 Oct 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Hey trevor, the futura displays its power usage and cost per day which is nice so should be able to calculate it fairly easily...
> 
> Well its ordered and expected in 4-6 weeks, 4 Module unit, Pure white, FOC hanging kit (can you believe they want to charge that as an extra!!!)
> i need a stiff drink.....


 
I seriously envy you. Must have been a powerful/scary moment when you pressed the "order" button. Looking forward to a review. Is the light control included in this unit or is it another "extra"?

Thomas


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Oct 2013)

scary but good Thomas, i must be a little mad though!

controls are all bluetooth via smartphone, tablet, pc etc...


----------



## Yo-han (28 Oct 2013)

Wow, now I want one...:s

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (28 Oct 2013)

Insane, and impressive!


----------



## nphsmith (28 Oct 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Hey trevor, the futura displays its power usage and cost per day which is nice so should be able to calculate it fairly easily...
> 
> Well its ordered and expected in 4-6 weeks, 4 Module unit, Pure white, FOC hanging kit (can you believe they want to charge that as an extra!!!)
> i need a stiff drink.....


 Just from my experience, I wouldn't necessarily believe that 4-6 weeks very strictly...and I agree the hanging kit is cheeky! Are the FW ones the same price as the equivalent SW ones?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Oct 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Insane, and impressive!


 
or stupid and impressive 



nphsmith said:


> Just from my experience, I wouldn't necessarily believe that 4-6 weeks very strictly...and I agree the hanging kit is cheeky! Are the FW ones the same price as the equivalent SW ones?


 
more or less time?? 
same pricing just a few less blues but more white and warm white.


----------



## nphsmith (28 Oct 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> or stupid and impressive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Significantly more...think it was closer to 9 weeks. I got the impression (After I'd placed the order, natch), that mine was one of the first in the country.


----------



## nphsmith (28 Oct 2013)

Yup. Ordered 11th January, arrived 28th March.


----------



## George Farmer (28 Oct 2013)

I think that's called "delayed gratification". Feel free to post photos on UKAPS, even though it's reef.


----------



## nphsmith (28 Oct 2013)

Just to whet your appetite - this is mine last week at about this time - probably 20% whites., 60% blues


----------



## nphsmith (28 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> I think that's called "delayed gratification". Feel free to post photos on UKAPS, even though it's reef.


 Heh. Took me 15 minutes to get that far!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> I think that's called "delayed gratification".


 
I just call it annoying, less syllable's


----------



## Alastair (28 Oct 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Hey trevor, the futura displays its power usage and cost per day which is nice so should be able to calculate it fairly easily...
> 
> Well its ordered and expected in 4-6 weeks, 4 Module unit, Pure white, FOC hanging kit (can you believe they want to charge that as an extra!!!)
> i need a stiff drink.....



Nice one mate. When You come to mine in Jan to look at my tank ill come down to yours to drool at the light


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Oct 2013)

Alastair said:


> Nice one mate. When You come to mine in Jan to look at my tank ill come down to yours to drool at the light


As long as its still there when I get back pal that's fine


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Oct 2013)

Holy....... you could open a disco with that thing!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aron_Dip (28 Oct 2013)

We'll gel!

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------

